

Invasion of the Money Honeys - pbnaidu
http://www.bestlifeonline.com/cms/publish/finance/Invasion_of_the_Money_Honeys.shtml

======
Tichy
TV channels hire pretty women as presenters. Where is the mystery?

OK, thinking about it again, it might be a mystery if they did not do it
before, using ugly men instead. is it a kind of giving up on the stock market,
admitting that for the masses it is just gambling and entertainment?

